# TV cabinet enclosure for bredli?



## firsttimer (Feb 3, 2011)

We dont have a snake yet but i really like the look of the bredli and have picked up a cheap $40 tv cabinet and would love to transform it. i have tried to attach a pic ( i hope it works as its my first post) 

So could i just sicocone on a glass front, add some vents, cut a whole through so all three compartments could be used by the snake. do i need to sand and recoat the inside with something snake safe?


what else do i need to know or consider when renovating this??


----------



## saximus (Feb 3, 2011)

A lot of poeple use old tv cabinets. They are a great ready made shape. For the front you might want to think about making a swinging door that you can rebate and put some glass in or just getting a glazier to make a couple of sliding doors. I don't think people who use these repaint them or anything so you should be ok with that.
The other thing you need to consider is electrics. You should drill a couple of holes (most likely in the top) and get an electrician to wire up a light globe socket or two for heat and light globes.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 3, 2011)

A hinged front glass door would be alot better as it gives easy access to be able clean etc. Just make a timber frame to hold the glass and it should work fine. I was going to do the same thing with a TV cabinet just haven't found the right one yet. Bredlis are a nice looking snake, hardy and most seem fairly placid. Best of luck.


----------



## firsttimer (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the repys. making a door scares me, im not that crafty.... maybe i'll just look at getting a set of tracks and a couple bits of lass for a sliding door- do you think i can just et tracks from bunnings then get the lass cut to order?

how many lights will i need? a heat one in one of the outside towers with a climbing branch so she can bask under it? 

could i put more than one snake in there?


----------



## saximus (Feb 3, 2011)

Like abnrml said a hinged door will be much easier for access. I know because I have both but if you are opposed to trying to make it then yeah just give a glazier the measurements of the opening and they can cut to suit. My glazier also supplied the tracks so I just had to glue them in.
Generally just one heat one and one light one should be enough. Some people use fluro tubes for light though so it's up to you. Just make sure the sockets are screw type. All reptile heating stuff comes in screw in not edison.
Putting two snakes together isn't really a good idea. There's a 50/50 chance one will eat the other


----------



## Coastal_Girl (Feb 3, 2011)

We have one similar and we just used clear perspex for the front rather than making a door, much easier. 

Also, we have kept 2 of our babies together since we got them and they have been fine. I think it depends on the snake


----------



## dossy (Feb 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Just make sure the sockets are screw type. All reptile heating stuff comes in screw in not edison.


 
edison is screw, its called the edison screw fitting, but im sure you ment make sure they are not bayinet fittings

thats a nice cabnit cuold we get some dimentions??


----------



## saximus (Feb 3, 2011)

Oops thanks Dossy. At least you could figure out what I meant


----------



## dossy (Feb 3, 2011)

its ok, i was having a heart attack for a second then cause i thought there was a 3rd fitting i didnt know about and i thought i had just told some1 the wrong thing :S

if you wanted to keep 2 snakes could u not have one side with a snake and the other side with the middle 4 a snake??


----------



## firsttimer (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice.... i mite look into getting a glass door made.

sorry i should have been more specific, i didnt mean putting 2 snakes together. i ment splitting the enclosure into 2 enclosures. Using the sides and bottom for a snake that liked climbing and the tv bit to hold another type that doesnt like to climb.( im not going to get two at one, but need to work out exactly what i want to do to this cabinet before i start cutting)


----------



## Torah (Feb 4, 2011)

inthinknits an awesome idea !


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi 'Firsttimer'
Welcome to the forum, its a big project you've taken on, but do-able, There is a group for DIY enthusiasts that you may find helpful in answering some of your questions,
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

we are a friendly bunch of (mostly) unqualified members who survive by trial and error and are happy to share info on what could be the best way to solve an issue.......


----------



## firsttimer (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice.... i agree its a big job but i love a challenge. i'll pop into that DIY group and have a chat thanks heaps


----------



## thexbluexfairy (Feb 4, 2011)

I have both of bredlis and my coastal in my tv unit. These arnt great shots but you get the idea. They are all very happy in there. Its worth the work.


----------



## bazzza1989 (Feb 5, 2011)

just put some per specs in the middle, mine is pretty much identical but not stained

better pic


----------

